
“Learn to Code” Is Strictly Better Than “Tech Bros Should Learn Humanities” - twic
https://medium.com/@byrnehobart/learn-to-code-is-strictly-better-than-tech-bros-should-learn-humanities-379fd4e7601c
======
twic
Ironically, the author does not seem to be aware of C. P. Snow's "The Two
Cultures":

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Two_Cultures](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Two_Cultures)

